
The rise and rise of tabletop gaming - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/25/board-games-back-tabletop-gaming-boom-pandemic-flash-point
======
jasonkostempski
Tabletop gaming is fun and all but how can we stop cheaters? Also, how can we
be sure people are supporting the game makers and purchasing their own copy
and not just borrowing it from a friend? And what about businesses using them
to attract customers, The game makers should get a cut of profit from that,
how do we track that? It would be much better for everyone if paid accounts
were required to play, host multiplayer sessions, and use certain add-ons,
hopefully someone will figure out how to do that.

~~~
DerDangDerDang
Took me too long to realise your comment is glorious satire. Bravo!

